# Torsion Bar Adjustment



## Quint (Sep 16, 2007)

I own a 2004 Frontier 4x2 2.4L 5 speed manual. I often carry a truck camper and have installed Firestone Ride Rite air bags on the rear leaf springs. Even at the lowest pressure 5psi the rear end is raised. When the camper is on the truck sits level though. My question is about raising the front end slightly by adjusting the front end torsion bar. I feel like the camper sits fine on the back but may be (could be imaging too) compressing the front end a little. Would raising the front by adjusting the torsion bar help the front end stabilize and support the weight (or simply make it even more level). What is the purpose of adjusting the torsion bar if not for this? Thanks.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

The purpose of adjusting the torsion bar is to set the ride height so that all the suspension parts are in the proper geometry. Over time and miles this will change and the bar will need to be adjusted. If you carnk it up too far you will cause undue wear on suspension parts like the ball joints.

Once you get through adjusting things, you'll need to have your truck aligned in the configuration you drive it most, camper on or off.


----------

